# OTA Troubles



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a new Dish 921 and trying to scan for local signals. If I directly tune it to the HD channel in my area (st. louis), it can get a lock on several of the channels (utilizing the Add DTV) I try to save it from here since the signal is showing 112-115 steady, but nothing happens. Also if I scan ATV or DTV, no channels are ever found. I am just running a cheap indoor antenna currently, but don't know what else to try?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, please register, and then post the details of the stations that you are having problems with in this thread please: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31335

We are trying to keep a list of all stations that the 921 has problems with in one place for the programmers.


----------

